# 1898 hat - notes updated through 3/18/15



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

The pdf attached revises the one posted on 3/9/15 as a summary to that time.
ref from 3/9/15: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-326576-1.html

I know a few of you said you printed that file. Pages 6 and 7 on this new file include the additional notes and hyperlinks to KP messages on this topic. Those are the two you should need to be updated.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

:thumbup: Thank you.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for the updated notes.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you. I still hope to try this hat. &#128522;


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you. I enjoy reading your compilation. It is a wonderful hat!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

What a great resource you have made. Thank you for putting this together!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

You are too kind, thank you


----------



## knittylady (Jun 12, 2011)

I just printed the pattern, maybe it"s to hard for me.


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

knittylady said:


> I just printed the pattern, maybe it"s to hard for me.


Knittylady, this hat definitely is NOT too hard for you to make. It's so very easy to make. I was hesitant to make this, thinking it was complicated, but found it very easy and a real pleasure to knit.

CKnits, thank you very much for sharing your notes with us. You are very kind to help us in this way.
I just knitted one for a school teacher to use in winter weather while he's directing traffic and performing coaching duties. Soooo nice!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you seems inadequate....but here it is THANK YOU!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knittylady said:


> I just printed the pattern, maybe it's too hard for me.


Can you do the knit stitch?
Can you cast on and off? 
Can you slip a stitch from one needle to the other purlwise or knitwise?
Can you sew or graft a short seam?
Can you do a knit two together decrease?
Can you thread the tail through the last seven stitches?
Can you count?
If you can perform those actions, you can knit the 1898 Hat.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to share all your notes.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

I've got to find the conversation(s) about the ear flap decreases. Forgot! <sad me>


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you!!
julie


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thank you so much for all of these good notes in one document.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh, please, do try it! Watching the You Tube made me realize how easy and fun it is to knit. I just made my fifth or sixth one using the garter stitch beanie top. My husband likes it more than the original stockinette because it fits his head better. Making just the headband seems to be a big hit too! So many imaginative combinations to create!!!


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Can you do the knit stitch?
> Can you cast on and off?
> Can you slip a stitch from one needle to the other purlwise or knitwise?
> Can you sew or graft a short seam?
> ...


Thanks Jessica-Jean ,I needed that.


----------

